# Online Lumber Sources



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

It's hard to find lumber. It would be nice to have a *trustworth* list of online sources.

I have a handful of local sources, but each is about an hour away. Traveling to check out what's available is usually a 3 hour investment - EACH. Of course, I never find what I want on the first trip. And I can't go out everyday. If I need something, its usually a week or two before I've sourced it.

I like the idea of online sources. I've had some limited experience buyiing from online sources, with service ranging from good to wonderful, quality ranging from pretty good to acceptable, and price ranging from good to great. But I've heard horror stories about the experiences of others (including a recent thread about a well-advertised source).

I've come to rely on the advice I receive at LumberJocks. So, I wonder if it would be possible to get together a list of recommended sources. I'm thinkin' about wood, and I'm sure that's a common need. The same idea could apply to any number of needs, but we pretty much all use wood - so I think that's a place to start.

I'm imagining a mechanism where a LumberJock nominates a source - based on personal experience. Then, at least two other LumberJocks "second" that nomination - and the source gets a "Recommended" tag. After that, each source is given a "+" or "-" based on the experiences of other LumberJocks. The pluses and minuses are tallied and shown. Lots of pluses could result in better tags - "Often Recommended", "Commonly Recommended", "Highy Recommended". My personal preference would be that 3 minuses causes a source to lose their tag - permanently; I know it seems harsh, but this is America and we play baseball and "three strikes . . .".

Such a mechanism would rely on the careful and honest consideration of the LumberJocks, but this whole "community" relies on that premise. I'm comfortable with that.

What do you think? Is this an idea worth pursuing?


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

As a follow-up, below is a list of "nominated" sources I've gleaned from a few LJ threads (plus one of my own experience). Each of these sources was mentioned favorably by at least one LumberJock. It is not an exhaustive list, just the ones I made note of.

Each of the specified websites are extant (at least as of this posting).

I've attempted to determine a general location for each source, and I've included that in the following list.

Bell Forest Products Ishpeming, MI
Cook Woods Klamath Falls, OR
CR Muterspaw Xenia, OH
Downes & Reader Stoughton, MA
Exotic Woods USA East Northport, NY
McKinney Hardwood Lumber McKinney, TX
Milwaukee Woodworks Milwaukee, WI
Porosky Wood Products Preston Park, PA
The Lumber Shack Webster City, IA
Timber Ridge Woodworks Berkeley Springs, WV
Wall Lumber Mayodan, NC
Woodworkers Source AZ


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have to give a definite plus , plus, to fellow LJ member Scott at Porosky Wood if you're looking for nicely figured Maple and Cherry : )
Also , I have had great luck with both the service and the quality of wood from Downes and Reader. 
Joe M. was my contact there at the time : )

Don't forget fellow LJ , Barlow, for superb quality figured Maples : ) 
Another plus , plus , for quality and service !!


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

http://bonesteelmillandmolding.com/


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll second Porosky Lumber and Woodworker's source.


----------



## ronell (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm trying to locate a California buyer who might be interested in purchasing 3 very tall Eucalyptus trees which I think were planted 1980. All 3 need to be removed. However, before doing so, I've been researching the use of Eucalpts, timber and bark. I understand that if the timber is cut and stored, it becomes hardened and thus makes cutting through it virtually impossible with any power tool. I specifically became a member here to, hopefully, have someone point me in a direction of a potential buyer of these E. trees. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*ronell* ,looks like there are over 700 species of Eucalyptus. This is a link to info about some of it.
http://www.woodworkerssource.com/eucalyptus_figured.html
You must have a local Forestry service that can help you find answers to your questions and identify your particular species : )


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

JD, this sounds like a good idea to me. I haven't ordered from any on line sources yet, but living in the desert Southwest, I can anticipate that I will have a need in the future. That said, I found Woodworld through woodfinder.com and was there 2 weeks ago. They have a great selection of exotics and will ship. The person I dealt with was very personable and knowledgeable so I would recommend them. FWIW

http://woodworldtx.com/


----------



## TJU (Feb 16, 2011)

I ordered figured maple from Bell Forest about a year ago. It was just a project pack of 20 bf on sale and I bought it just to have some on hand to use as needed. I also wanted to test out the mail order process. I was very happy with the quality of the wood and the delivery. I have never had the need to use them again but I would if I could find what I needed locally. Before you order you may want to ask about the length of boards that they will ship.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

You probably have a good resource in your area…cabinet shops. I get local woodworkers asking me where I get my lumber from and I give them the phone numbers of all our vendors within a 100 miles of me which amounts to about a dozen.

All of my vendors carry just about any kind of wood you're looking for including Exotics. I would suggest you give them a call and ask them where they buy their wood from. All of my vendors sale retail and some have showrooms.

Sometimes cabinet shops just like myself have piles of short cuts we can't use, boards to narrow, etc..so I call around and ask some of the local woodworkers would they like to have it…noooooo problem and they come and get it. Gives me more floor space and not have to haul it off to the dump and pay to discard it.

Several years ago I had a friend that had a grandson learning woodworking, i took him a pickup truck load of our scraps,,boy was he excited…me too..it didn't cost me anything to get rid of it.
Pen turners and knife makers love my wood pile and solid surface counter top trash pile.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm relatively new to woodworking, but I've had good experience with Southern Tier Hardwoods in Apalachin, NY.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Definitely alot of lumber sources available. I clicked many of the links yall provided and saw some great sources for some unique woods…however some of these places have some very high prices compared to the same species available on the other links.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I'd add Project Lumber. They ship quick and the wood they sell is good quality.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Great list. I have used most of them….including Porosky (got some beautiful curly cherry and maple). I would add Bad Dogs Burl a great source of one of a kind turning blocks and burls. Also, Amazon Exotics some interesting woods now and then. Both are reputable and ship excellent product.


----------



## mr500 (Mar 28, 2012)

Great Info


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm a repeat customer of *Bell Forest Products*. They have, or can get most anything, including exotics. Here in California, the hardwood supply is sketchy at best. I can get wood from Bell, with shipping (UPS) included for less than I can get the same wood here in CA at a store/yard. I work mostly with Eric, but have talked with Boone a number of times. Call them (*800-770-9663*), and they can work most things out for you. I have never received any questionable wood or service from them.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Bell forest is definitely great, but their prices are a bit high compared to others.
Excellent quality wood though, especially their curly maple.


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

Some useful info in here! Thanks!!


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

I sell and ship figured domestic wood. You can email me at info at bobkloes.com
I send out a note once a month with what I have on sale or just lewt me know what you are looking for. I build furniture for a living, so I can help get you some nice figured wood. bob


----------

